# I love Charlie's eyes,



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

His eyes are lovely! Love the macro close up of the first pic! What breed is he?


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

mercymoon said:


> His eyes are lovely! Love the macro close up of the first pic! What breed is he?


He's a Pembroke Welsh Corgi


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Michelle said:


> He's a Pembroke Welsh Corgi


Thats what I was thinking-a Corgi,lol!


----------

